# 47 schwinn



## the tinker (Jan 29, 2016)

Before and after shots....the next project a 39 five bar ...[not a Schwinn] It's been hard to find the time to work on the bikes, just too much going on lately.


----------



## momo608 (Jan 30, 2016)

I really like the paint schemes on these bikes. Has anyone given a name to those designs that look like fish on the tubes?


Cloris Leachman errr Florence Henderson ? always confused those two


----------

